# Penny Looks Like a Big Girl Now



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Her first hair cut. Well, I've done the face and feet several times but this is the first time I've done the body. Only took a little more than an hour and obviously I'm no pro groomer but I think she looks pretty good. She went from super poofy puppy fluff to sleek and elegant. She looks taller to me now to. Pretty drastic change. I'll do the face and feet tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Look at that beauty!!!!!
I can't believe how much she's grown!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

She looks great, and ready for summer fun!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How nice she looks! You got yourself a shiny, bright, new Penny!!!!! Pun intended Hahaha!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Well done! I love it on her....she does look elegant!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

good job! looks like penny has a pretty nice topline, too.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

What a pretty girl. Great job on the groom too!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Smooth like butta!! Penny looks great and her coat just looks amazingly soft  Job well done!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Love your signature pic to the newest the transformation is such a joy to watch


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow what a great job!! She looks just great. What blade did you use on her body? I wish I had the nerve to try and do Brandon. Once again great job!!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I can see some beautiful adult curly hair coming in!!! 

Instead of all that thin puppy hair..

I remember well when Lou was getting her adult coat 

Penny is a beauty!! And "Miss Personality" too!!  she just has this awesome personality and you do a great job capturing in photos and videos ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh Penny - we knew you when you were barely a twinkle in your Papa's eye, and now look at you getting all grown up!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Suddenly said:


> Wow what a great job!! She looks just great. What blade did you use on her body? I wish I had the nerve to try and do Brandon. Once again great job!!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I used a #3 on the body to the shoulder and hip joints then blended to the pants with scissors. Scissoring is hard to make it look even and not choppy. I need lots of work on my technique. I think the #3 blade leaves the hair the longest. 

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

kayfabulous6 said:


> Smooth like butta!! *Penny looks great and her coat just looks amazingly soft*  Job well done!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Lou said:


> *I can see some beautiful adult curly hair coming in!!!
> *
> Instead of all that thin puppy hair..
> 
> ...


I just love how soft her hair is and it's sooo dense. Even at this length you have to dig and separate the hair to see her skin. I like those dark shiny curly Billy Dee Williams waves. It's like a velvet ocean

Rick


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

She's really a beautiful dog, Rick. Just lovely.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Great job - she looks great! I'd love to see another picture after you've done her face/feet.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

She looks great. Nice job! She really has gotten taller and is looking more like how she's going to look. (if that makes any sense) I see a beautiful girl there.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

She beautiful! I love watching her grow up


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, just WOW!!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> I just love how soft her hair is and it's sooo dense. Even at this length you have to dig and separate the hair to see her skin. I like those *dark shiny curly Billy Dee Williams waves*. It's like a velvet ocean
> 
> Rick


YES!! THAT's who I keep thinking of when I stroke Pippin's newly cut fur! Thank you!

Penny is so beautiful, you must be overjoyed at how beautifully she is developing - and a pretty nifty job with the grooming to


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the complements. I had pretty high expectations but she exceeding them all. She's really a great dog, a little nutty sometimes and a handful, but that's puppy hood and I wouldn't have it any other way.

Rick

For Manxcat


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

She is so gorgeous! You did a great job! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Rick, its more than just Manxcat who likes the Billy Dee eye candy! Thanks for digging that out of the way back machine.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Thanks for all the complements. I had pretty high expectations but she exceeding them all. She's really a great dog, a little nutty sometimes and a handful, but that's puppy hood and I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Rick
> 
> For Manxcat


LOL, was thinking more Lando Calrissian, but hey, this works too!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Here ya go, Manx










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

hopetocurl said:


> Here ya go, Manx
> 
> View attachment 163801
> 
> ...


Oh my, big ***sigh*** Those were the days of good looking men in the movies, now most of them just seem to be going for the grunge. ;(((


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Penny looks so pretty with her hair cut!  Did she zoom around afterward? Polly always gets the zoomies after I shave her.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

She has really grown up. What a pretty girl!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

very impressed, she looks great


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

BeckyM said:


> Penny looks so pretty with her hair cut!  Did she zoom around afterward? Polly always gets the zoomies after I shave her.


Nope. No zoomies after a haircut but she does get them after a bath.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Funny about the zoomies, Lily does still get them after a big haircut (not after baths though).


----------

